# cheaper squeezbox?



## gychang (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a guest room that is ready to play .flac files in my main room. (about 30ft away) 

Is there a way to play main computer .flac files in the guest room, without having to hookup laptop etc to the guest room stereo setup?

thanks,

gychang


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

How about this :bigsmile:

I honestly don't know of anything other than a computer that can play these files. Maybe somebody else will chime in.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The Popcorn hour will do it.


----------

